# Ohio's Spring Turkey Season Underway



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio hunters harvested a preliminary total of 2,227 bearded wild turkeys on the first day of the spring turkey-hunting season, which is open statewide through May 20.More...

More...


----------

